# libXpm 3.5.9 fix



## om (Sep 27, 2011)

I couldn't get libXpm 3.5.9 to install which was very annoying since it's required for xorg to work. 

When I tried to install libXpm from ports it failed at: "Making all in sxpm"

This is what I did to make it install:


```
portmaster -f -t x11/libXpm
```

This reinstalls all its dependencies and all of the dependencies' dependencies  All the dependencies were actually up to date when I ran this, but this command worked for me 


I hope this helps someone.

I don't have the time to try to reproduce this error. Can someone confirm that installing libXpm from ports wasn't working for him? If so, *portmaster -f -t x11/libXpm* should be in /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------

